# Found my new pit. Old country All-American Angus smoker!!!! *PICS*



## waterboy12 (Oct 19, 2013)

I had a buddy offer me a very reasonable offer for my old Oklahoma Joe and i couldn't pass it up, so today i went looking for smokers. Went to bass pro and looked at the horizons, very nice but really pricey. We have an Academy Sports just right up the road and i thought i would take a look there, that's when i came across the All-American Angus made by old country. This thing is huge and surprisingly very well made, they advertise 3/16 thick steel but i had my mic on me and it measured right at .246. I'm gonna call it 1/4" thick. Its a horizontal with an offset smoker box, 2 grates in the main cooking chamber and 3 racks and 2 hangers in the vertical cooking chamber(advertising 2200 square inches of cooking space) Everything sealed up tight by the looks of it and all the welds were clean and tight.  The ad says it weighs 750lbs so its not a lightweight. It also has a nice shelf and a rack underneath. The stand is sturdy and it is on casters and tires. Price was a very respectable $1500. I will probably be purchasing this in mid November with my bonus. I took some pics to simplify my rambling. I'm also doing this to help anybody that is looking for a very high end IMHO mid range smoker. Enjoy!













image.jpg



__ waterboy12
__ Oct 20, 2013


















image.jpg



__ waterboy12
__ Oct 20, 2013


















image.jpg



__ waterboy12
__ Oct 20, 2013


















image.jpg



__ waterboy12
__ Oct 20, 2013


















image.jpg



__ waterboy12
__ Oct 20, 2013


















image.jpg



__ waterboy12
__ Oct 20, 2013


----------



## waterboy12 (Oct 20, 2013)

I was starting to wonder if I would ever see this thread. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## trish6103 (Oct 20, 2013)

Sorry, I'm too busy drooling to form a proper reply.


----------



## hambone1950 (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow. Looks like a lot of smoker for 1500 bucks. Very cool.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks great for a mass produced smoker...JJ


----------



## waterboy12 (Oct 20, 2013)

I thought so to.


----------



## smokering90 (May 19, 2015)

So did you end up getting this? If so how is it?


----------



## glocksrock (May 20, 2015)

He ended up getting a Lang 36 deluxe patio model.


----------



## cocoafloridaboy (May 21, 2015)

That's funny! "Just happened to have my mic on me." Don't let 'em get away with 'nothin! Nice smoker. kev


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 11, 2015)

I have to ask, did you ever buy this?  I was very curious as to how well it went together.  Was there a lot of mods required?  

Please let us know.


----------



## muddawg (Oct 14, 2015)

Please let us know how it cooks, particularly in the vertical chamber. Reviews on Academy's website say that the air has cooled down too much by time it gets in the vertical chamber.


----------



## bobbyqman (Apr 5, 2017)

I have it in my backyard a we speak I love it I added some tuning plates this past weekend for it to 4 degrees difference from the main chamber to the vertical side


----------



## jack l (Jun 15, 2017)

I was in San Antonio this past weekend and ran across some smokers at Buc EE's.  I finally had a chance to go to All Seasons Feeders website and saw this 24x20 model that is similar to the AA Angus:













24x20_wFirebox_and_smoker.jpg?v=1464380054



__ jack l
__ Jun 15, 2017


















24x20_w_firebox_and_smkr_inside.jpg?v=1464380054



__ jack l
__ Jun 15, 2017


















fire_box_inside.jpg?v=1464380054



__ jack l
__ Jun 15, 2017






It seems to have a shorter box for grilling, so I wonder if it allows the vertical box to keep a more consistent heat or heat better?  They are both priced about the same and both are made out of 3/16 steel.  Anyone with experiencing using All Seasons Feeders?  Deciding between the 2, but have not ruled out a Lang 48".


----------

